# Tiebreaker Vote !!!!



## Harper J. Cole (May 1, 2016)

All

We have a tie! It's a head to head vote between Talking Dead and Lost in Translation to decide the winner. This poll will only be open for 24 hours; please cast your votes!

Here's reminder of the two entries ...

****************************************

*Talking Dead*
_
I lay here, in my final resting place
below ground, in this unseen space
but things aren't quite as they seem
sequestered in my tomb, unseen

I do not rest in peace down here
sibilant whispers, low but clear
drifting down from up above
voices of those I love

They stand above where I sleep
their secrets they no longer keep
finally free to talk to me
because my face they cannot see

The things they say are not true!
They weep and blame, they accuse
and lay all their sins at my feet
Tormenting me! Disturb my sleep

I toss and turn, deny and moan
beg forgiveness but can not atone
there is no way to escape from them
I am a prisoner of my sins

No, I do NOT rest in peace down here
too many regrets, pain and fear
trapped alone in this undead space
in my final un-resting place...

_****************************************

*Lost in Translation

*As softly as scent on the silent air,
you slide between the cool sheets
of my mind. Perfect poem, bright and rare, 
I complete as you slowly unwind. 

Complex and elegant - I take a while
to become aware and enjoy 
your charm. Flawless poem, your wordless style
lifts the spirit, a magic balm. 

Perfection, at last, will seek to be dressed 
in the softest of silken words 
but every choice tried, however expressed, 
just obscures and covers and hides. 

Dragged out of the muse and into the day, 
you wither and burn by the light 
of the screen; helpless, I watch as you decay 
to the ghost of what you have been. 

All your perfection and elegance dies. 
It slips and drips down hidden cracks 
between your then and now - fading to sighs, 
you are left to weep in empty spaces,
unseen.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 1, 2016)

Duty done. Good luck!


----------



## escorial (May 1, 2016)

voted


----------



## EllaLouis (May 1, 2016)

Voted


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

Annnd ... we can tell who didn't write them by who's voting ....


----------



## Phil Istine (May 1, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Annnd ... we can tell who didn't write them by who's voting ....



My thoughts too.
That's all I'm saying for now.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 1, 2016)

To be fair, I don't think that any of the people who've commented were on the eligible contestants list.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 1, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Annnd ... we can tell who didn't write them by who's voting ....



The list of eligible contestants were already publicly announced. I wasn't on there. :moody:



HarperCole said:


> To be fair, I don't think that any of the people who've commented were on the eligible contestants list.



I read this after I posted my comment. Yes, you're absolutely right.


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> The list of eligible contestants were already publicly announced. I wasn't on there. :moody:



Well yes, but maybe my post wasn't directed at you, but at those who were eligible and who hadn't announced their voting status. Perhaps as a cautionary.


----------



## PiP (May 1, 2016)

If we are tracking who's voted - I have.


----------



## -xXx- (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Aquilo (May 1, 2016)

Voted.


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

As I look, it shows an odd number.  So someone would win if it were called now.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 2, 2016)

About three hours left in this poll; last call for votes! 8)


----------



## PiP (May 2, 2016)

Come on folks...we need your votes...


----------



## Phil Istine (May 2, 2016)

OK, 9-6 on the tie break.  I'm not surprised because they seemed equally as good, but different styles.

EDIT:  When does the other result come through from the four horsepersons of the apocalypse?


----------



## Gumby (May 2, 2016)

*Scores and Announcement now available! *


----------

